# EV Charger and service calculations



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Are you sure about the 208v. All the reading I have done on EV chargers it was 240v. Have no clue about 480v. Which in the rain could be hazardous to the public.

I would not even get into a discussion about one charger on you 4000 amp section. The imbalance is not worth the effort.

With out knowing how this is going to work the basics come to play.
Add up all of the chargers and then 25% more for the largest. That will get you into the ball park. This is not really a electricians job, this is more for an licensed electrical engineer. The main is going to have ground fault, calculations needed. Coordination study would be recommended. Then comes the environmental issues covered or not? If your going to install this kind of charging station. I would think you would want a cafe, (sit down) and some beverages. 
Depending on the quanties of chargers single phase might not even be a problem.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

What province are you in?

Cheers
John


----------



## 2604Sparky (Nov 7, 2017)

SWDweller said:


> Hey thanks for your reply, ground fault protection only comes in to play if we hit 1000A for service size, The service now calculates well under so we are planning for an 800A service.
> The chargers are also being installed at an established business to provide charging for their inventory, so no concerns over amenities such as a cafe etc..
> The 208V supply has been confirmed as acceptable to supply the chargers the catch being output kWh is reduced proportionally.


----------



## 2604Sparky (Nov 7, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> What province are you in?
> 
> Cheers
> John


This will be installed in Saskatchewan, meaning plans review will be required by SaskPower


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

2604Sparky said:


> This will be installed in Saskatchewan, meaning plans review will be required by SaskPower


Wow Tsak safety will probably want a slice of the pie as well.

budget a ground study for the site as well, so when requested. not a hidden cost to try deal with. Will help with the engineering fault study.


----------



## 2604Sparky (Nov 7, 2017)

CAUSA said:


> Wow Tsak safety will probably want a slice of the pie as well.
> 
> budget a ground study for the site as well, so when requested. not a hidden cost to try deal with. Will help with the engineering fault study.


Thanks for the heads up , I had a call with an engineer in terms of what to budget for plans to send for review and to double check my loads and service calculations but he never mentioned a ground study I’ll have to put some more in there to make sure we are covered


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sometimes they have to build a coal fired generating plant just to supply power to the chargers. NYC has how many busses? They want to convert all of them to electric by 2030. If things continue as they are then maybe they won't need as many busses.


----------



## 2604Sparky (Nov 7, 2017)

kb1jb1 said:


> Sometimes they have to build a coal fired generating plant just to supply power to the chargers. NYC has how many busses? They want to convert all of them to electric by 2030. If things continue as they are then maybe they won't need as many busses.


Lol at this point I’m going to embrace the fact electric cars are being crammed down our throats, it could be a great thing for us electricians!


----------

